# HTML-Formular aus Java heraus befüllen und bedienen



## Kilobyte (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es denn die Möglichkeit ein HTML Formular aus einer Win Java Applikation heraus mit Werten zu befüllen und vorhandene Buttons der HTML Seite zu aktivieren?

Konnte diesbezüglich bisher nichts finden?

Beste Grüße,
BK99.


----------



## benjamin10 (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

schau dir mal HtmlUnit an:

http://htmlunit.sourceforge.net/gettingStarted.html

Da kann man ziemlich coole Sachen mit machen:


```
WebClient webClient = new WebClient();
HtmlPage page = webClient.getPage("http://foo-bar.de/");
HtmlForm form = page.getFormByName("form1");
form.getInputByName("inputText").setValueAttribute("text");
form.getTextAreaByName("textArea").setTextContent("other text");
form.getInputByName("checkbox").setChecked(true);
HtmlPage page2 = form.getInputByName("submit").click();
```

Gruß
Ben


----------



## Kilobyte (9. Januar 2011)

Moin,

perfekt! Genau das hab ich gesucht. Bin begeistert. Funktioniert tadellos (hab mal ein Kontaktformular ausfüllen und versenden lassen).

Danke und beste Grüße,
BK99.


----------

